# Concealed carrying customer stops pharmacy robbery



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Concealed carrying customer stops pharmacy robbery


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I hope he does not get charged with some sort of BS thing. Sounds like he did it right....time will tell.


----------

